# Denso Iridium plugs +5 hp?



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Check out this guy selling these plugs on ebay. I highly doubt you can get 59 hp on a 1.8L civic with just spark plugs. A $3000 supercharger can barely get those numbers.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1860259356 How can they actually say this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

*plugs*

that is a load of crap......


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hey guys come on! When i painted yellow stripes on my car i gained 60 HP at least! Spark plugs can at least double that!

 

-Nick


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *hey guys come on! When i painted yellow stripes on my car i gained 60 HP at least! Spark plugs can at least double that!
> 
> 
> 
> -Nick *


Hah...if I didn't know better...I'd say that was spoken like a true Honda boy


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Replace 95,000 mile non-platinum plugs with ANY type of brand new plugs and you'll gain 5hp anyway. So that Sentra had worn plugs hence the power gain. Yawn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm with "sentrastud" I gained a little over two horse power by just adding a steering wheel cover! (red)--the blue one was only a 1.5 hp gain. Just think of what new super-duper-ferad-titanium-alloy coated plugs would do!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i have the denso's and i think they work better than ngk's....but its not a big power gain it just feels smoother...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Heck, mine runs better after I wash it.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

ive always heard ngks run the best in nissans... especially better than POS bosch platinum


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

NGK makes the stock nissan wires and possibly the plugs, not sure about the plugs but the wires i am sure of.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

denso $1.79 plugs work great.. 

.. have cool spark, will run smooth.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: plugs*



mdahms said:


> *that is a load of crap...... *


YES!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ha ha that guy paid 50 bucks for them.

that kinda pisses me off when i see buisness using ebay to sell their shit. trying to scam people to pay more money then if they went down to a credible local store.


but heck, this guy has it in writing that 95% of import racers racers use this type of plug. lol

I should sue them for false advertising. then i could afford the new paint job & headlights i need.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

I've heard that for most of us, OEM plugs are good enough.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

i haven't said "that's the biggest load of sh*t" since i found out about the tornado. good thing ebay has ratings so people can make others aware. denso's are great plugs but not that great.
wasn't denso bought out (or manufactured) by ngk? i think a summit guy told me they came from the same place.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I read someone got 36hp to the wheels using Splitfire plugs with Nology wires and a Jacobs coil on a GA16 Sentra.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *I read someone got 36hp to the wheels using Splitfire plugs with Nology wires and a Jacobs coil on a GA16 Sentra. *


Are you kidding me?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Are you kidding me?  *


Yeah, but it sounded good. With the claims these companies claim those numbers sound about right!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *I read someone got 36hp to the wheels using Splitfire plugs with Nology wires and a Jacobs coil on a GA16 Sentra. *


yep and i got 380HP by painting yellow stripes on my car!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

hey guys, i got one of those extra large wings on my sentra, you know the ones that stretch out the car like 10 inches.Well, my car got more lighter, and i gained about 30 horses.Plus i put about 30 of those neon light that are rated at 5hp each.i think i can beat up skyline. I am thinking of adding 10 more this weekend.


----------

